# Whats Going On with our Ammo???Venting Here!!



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know what's going on...but i'm getting tired of this BS with the ammo sales..i'm buying a .243 in the next 2 weeks and i figured,i'd get some ammo for the up comming coyote hunting trip,i'm taking in april..All i could get was 100 Gr superX winchester...Not a V-max in the frickening country....Oh Please..don't tell me the Goverment is buying the ammo up...or putting the squeeze on us hunters.. this is making me mad..a hunter since 1970 and i gotta put up with the crap...I as an american can't buy a frickening 58 gr vmax.....or mercy wth next....WOW 3 more years of this chit..... :frusty:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's the hording and panic buying everything as soon as it comes in. Mfrs are working at full capacity but government contracts come first. Good luck in your search. It seems to be trickling in at different places but is bought as fast as it arrives.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Kind of makes you wonder just how much ammo is under contract by the government and what they plan to do with it all. I doubt they even have a clue how much ammunition they even have. The thing I'm really suprised about is hard it is to find 22LR., use to be able to find it by the bucket full last year.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive seen lots of .243 and .22-250 on the shelves here

but as of late no 9mm again,or .45 or .223/5.56,and now .22lr is out of stock also

all the stuff i need and i cant find it again

when i do find it i buy it (just like everyone else is doing) but i dont buy to hoard it

i buy to shoot it,thats why i need to find more

i am down to 200 rds .45,100 rds 9mm and about 400 rds .22lr,

the only thing i really have stcoked up is 1000 rds steel core 5.56,200 rds .223 and thats it

cant shoot the steel core at the indoor range,and the .223 i bought for yote killing


----------



## iabowhunter (Mar 28, 2013)

Just bought a new .243, go to get some ammo....not there! Sportsman warehouse shelves were dry!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I was thinking about buying a rifle that shot something that is less popular. Maybe I could find ammo for it then. LOL


----------



## Smoking270 (Oct 1, 2012)

What I don't understand is the ammo is made in the US and it can't be found anywhere but yet in Canada every retailer is completely stocked. Could it be that the government is putting the squeeze on the manufacturing company's to lower the amount being distributing to the US citizens? And what little that is being distributed the hoarder are grabbing. 

just my two cents


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I own a 30-06 and have sometimes seen it on the shelves, but it's frequently gone. I've seen plenty of 270, 243, 22-250, and 7mm. My brother has a Browning A-bolt in 270 that I used for several years to take deer. He's happy that he can find ammo, but he also lives in Texas and doesn't shoot nearly as much as I do. Seems he does alot more fishing than hunting.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup, can't buy factory ammo, so I've been trying to buy the components for some reloading and thats a struggle. I have a sister that works in a farm/ ranch store that sells sporting goods and she lets me know when stuff comes in.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It won't ease the pain, but a link from a reliable source that explains the ammo dilemma is here.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is why I have, for back up, two 50 cal. rifles, one flintlock & one cap & ball. Better than throwing rocks. Lots of flint around, can mold my own lead and have a son-in-law that knows how to make black powder ( Science teacher). Stock up guys. This is only the clam before the storm.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

If you attach sharp rocks to a stick and throw them from a bow they can be very effective
But one must first learn to make such items

If you don't think they can be effective,do some research and you will find that this is one of the 
reasons why the cavalrey lost the battle of big horn

If they take my guns and ammo away,I will resort to such tactics.as I do have the needed skills to make them type of weapons


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

glad i bought a 204, been able to find plenty of ammo for it


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

A friend of mine went to Missouri Bullet Company today to talk some friends there. He talked with the owner and he is running the machines 24/7, 7 days a week. He is currently somewhere between 3 & 4 million bullets backordered.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Love some of the comments above but nothing can take the place of following the Boy Scout motto: Be prepared.

A bit more relevant insight is here...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very interesting article, glenway.

The statement said one solicitation under the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center has a ceiling of up to 750 million rounds, which the department said allows "flexibility over the next 5 years for training of over 90 federal agencies."

Seems we found part of the financial budget problem . Why in the world do we have over 90 federal agencies and they aren't even counting the Coast Guard?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I reload......Supplies are so-so.....But then again, I shoot a lot. You have to find components where you can. It's kind of like hunting. The old reliable are having to come into play.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's what I suspect is happening.....The goobermint has installed mind readers at the entrance to all sporting goods stores. As you enter the scanner reads your mind and sends a signal to the stocking department. The stock people quickly respond to change out the available stock to ammo and or components that you do not need or want. So as you enter the store say aloud over and over " I need some of that ------- (fill in the blank with something you DO NOT need or want) This works..honest..I swear !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No fairies...just covert ammo ops ! Or as bar-d would call them "sneaky bastages" !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YotePill said:


> Good luck. The only place ironically that has ammo on it's shelves is walmart. None of the big sporting goods stores have any here. Walmart has plenty of 300 WinMag, 30-06 and .270. But that's about it. I'm glad I own a .270!


I was thinking of getting rid of my .270 but I think you just Changed my Mind! I will just get me a better Scope LOL


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

The Academy in Katy, had everything but .22 ammo last Friday. They seem to be caught up out here.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Smoking270 said:


> What I don't understand is the ammo is made in the US and it can't be found anywhere but yet in Canada every retailer is completely stocked. Could it be that the government is putting the squeeze on the manufacturing company's to lower the amount being distributing to the US citizens? And what little that is being distributed the hoarder are grabbing.
> 
> just my two cents


I'm betting Canadians are not hoarding ammo.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

ahhaa....quess the ammo gods heard me whinning....I found ammo...thanks for listening to me whine fellers....now i'm stocking up!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Where and How much? Still cannot get .22 or .223 around here!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> Kind of makes you wonder just how much ammo is under contract by the government and what they plan to do with it all. I doubt they even have a clue how much ammunition they even have. The thing I'm really suprised about is hard it is to find 22LR., use to be able to find it by the bucket full last year.


Gooberment Contracts are first in line, DHS just Ordered 2 Billion Rounds! We May Be a WHILE!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now why in the world would DHS need that much ammo

well unless they plan on attacking the home land themselves,hmmmmmmmmm makes you think a little doesnt it.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

They're going to need even more ammo! And someone stupid enough to do it. Someone once said, "There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass." This would undoubtedly be true. And the way things are looking (and selling), it would more than likely be "the dreaded black rifle." :gunshooting:


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Well glad im overseas right now and not needing to deal with the ammo/weapon crisis. hopefully when I come back people will want to offload all the shit they bought because they realize that they don't need it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> "What's going on with our ammo?"........well my ammo consist of a box of .204....I dust it off once a week.... then.... just go about my business.LOL


Well, sure.....that's because you have that giant 8 man slingshot and lots of rocks


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I'll see about making a sling out of paracord and start stocking up on river rock and practicing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Oh I don't want to start a thread for this question so here it is....is 16 bucks for 30rd AR mags a good deal?


yes it is, ive been a paying $30 ea for mine


----------



## Massey9895 (Dec 6, 2012)

Its you government people buying the ammo. The Odrama administration cldnt get our guns thru laws so the decided they would just buy all the bullets.


----------



## Massey9895 (Dec 6, 2012)

Its you government people buying the ammo. The Odrama administration cldnt get our guns thru laws so the decided they would just buy all the bullets.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Few points on ammo and components:
First: I panicked the first time he got elected...so I'm pretty good on ammo.
Second: The general shooting public doesn't think much beyond next season, they treat ammo like their paycheck... Have a savings program.
Third: Popular calibers .22, .223, .308, 9mm and .45 are great in good times, due to much brass floating around. However in lean times due to high demand, it's these calibers suffer the shortage.
Fourth: Shoot a few odd-ball calibers, such as 7x57. These less common calibers don't get near the demand when fear buying strikes the public. I had no problem finding components for 7mm, excepts primers.
...Does seems like the market is easing up on components. Still don't see .22 on the Wal-Mart shelves. The mind scanners must be working.


----------



## AR-Patriot (Feb 19, 2013)

Things are definetly getting better around my part of the country,the Academy stores have the shelves full,but still rationing although they have eased up a bit on that also. Lots of Wally Worlds have .22LR ,you just have to ask,they are keeping it out of sight for some reason. Star Arms in Stephenville Texas is stocked back up pretty good,and I hear Big 5 there is too. Now folks just need to hang on to it,but they won't.They will have big shoots,burn it all,and the next time the anti's try to ram something through,we'll do this again. I wonder how many folks that have been panic buying have more that 3 days worth of food in their stash?

Patriot


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah the Government is burying up all the ammunition. There's going to be a revaluation or Marshall Law here before you know what hit you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's easy to start rumors, but here's the scoop from the inside. In a previous post on this thread, I included a link to this explanation, but to make it easier to find the truth, I'm including the text here. Please take the time to read it for your own edification.

Wherever you're accustomed to getting your shooting news these days, chances are you're hearing - repeatedly - that the industry is suffering from chronic shortages of guns, ammunition, and components, most particularly those designed to be used on the modern sporting rifle.

Over the past six weeks, I've been across the country, and I can tell you from talking with retailers in big cities like Phoenix, Atlanta and Houston to small gun shops in Tennessee, Kentucky, Arkansas, Mississippi, Arizona, Georgia and Texas that the shortages are real. I've also spoken at length with manufacturers, and they're all telling me the same thing: the shortages aren't driven by a government conspiracy or hoarding. They're being driven by demand. And a lot of that demand is fueled by new shooters, despite some politicians who would like you to believe that the number of U.S. households with guns is dropping.

The shortages most often reported concern the modern sporting rifle and accessories that politicians have targeted since the Sandy Hook tragedy.

Sure, there's unprecedentedly high demand for AR-style rifles, standard 30-round magazines, and the 5.56/.223 ammunition most of them are chambered to shoot.

But there's also a huge demand for standard-capacity magazines for today's modern striker-fired polymer pistols from Springfield Armory, Smith & Wesson, Ruger, Taurus, Glock, and many other manufacturers. Demand is also high for magazines for Ruger ranch rifles and virtually any other gun that accepts a magazine with a capacity of more than 10 rounds. Tried to find any 25-round magazines for a Ruger 10/22® rifle lately? Don't - unless you want to get really frustrated.

Executives at major gun companies, accessory makers, and the major ammo brands tell me they've seen periods of high demand before, but nothing so long-lasting or as widely varied as today's demand. They're doing everything they can to catch up on a growing backlog of orders. But here's the short version of that story: it's going to take time.

We don't realize how intertwined the varied shooting disciplines really are. You may have a hard time figuring out why you can't find reloading components for shot shells. But consider this: all ammunition shares some base-level components - powder, primers and projectiles.

The ammunition to fuel your gun of choice, be it a rifle, pistol or shotgun, is in competition with every other gun and ammo for the basic components and the manufacturer's machine time to assemble them.

Companies don't have independent production lines for every gun they make or every caliber of ammunition they load.

That time is shared across all their lines, and it's tough to pull the tools and computer controlled programming for AR-style rifles to fill other orders. Simple business sense says you have to keep working to meet the highest-demand orders. If buyers give up on buying your gun, they're going to go looking elsewhere.

So your favorite round or gun may be finding itself pushed further down the production schedule. As that happens, existing inventory shrinks - even if the demand isn't anything approaching those uber-hot black rifles.

You might be feeling the pinch, but it's not really some secret conspiracy to keep you from having guns or ammunition. It's the market reacting to unprecedented demand for products.

Some people snapped up guns and ammo when they could find them. They weren't buying them for their own use; they were planning to roll them out during the hottest demand times and make a killing by price gouging. Here's a secret from watching demand periods in the past: speculators very seldom make money. Usually, they lose money because they try to guess prices when they're the highest.

Unfortunately, they can't, or at least they haven't been able to in the past. Speculating is a risky business, especially when the demand will slack off as soon as manufacturers begin catching up. When they do - and they will - speculators will find themselves on the short end of the deal.

Reputable manufacturers, distributors and retailers haven't jacked up their prices. It's not that kind of industry, and the gun consumer has a very long memory. Risking your long-term success in order to make a short-term profit is the equivalent of booking the express train to failure.

Finally, it's not just "regular guys" like us who are looking for ammo. I know several TV show producers and noted gun writers who are out there scrounging for ammo just like the rest of us.

Jim Shepherd is editor and publisher of The Outdoor Wire (www.theoutdoorwire.com) and The Shooting Wire (www.shootingwire.com), all parts of The Outdoor Wire Digital Network.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Was in need of some rounds for my 338 mag and started the search which took me from every store local and on line and found nothing from Hornady. Finally sent of an email and here is the response.

This really sucks but, my buddy had a box he was willing to part with. Not a lot of practices rounds going down range till sometime in the future.

" Production has been suspended for the balance of 2013 "

Hornady is concentrating production on only the highest popular rounds


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

I think people need to wake up.

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/05/21/dhs-ammo-grab-no-longer-conspiracy-but-plain-reality/

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/03/20/congressman-asks-big-sis-to-explain-huge-ammo-purchases/

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2013/07/12/america-is-now-under-martial-law/


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Bait washer said:


> Was in need of some rounds for my 338 mag and started the search which took me from every store local and on line and found nothing from Hornady. Finally sent of an email and here is the response.
> 
> This really sucks but, my buddy had a box he was willing to part with. Not a lot of practices rounds going down range till sometime in the future.
> 
> ...


I'd buy components and roll my own if I were you. You don't have to go crazy buying stuff, just get the basics.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Glenway, Good post.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Hoarders......we should round them all up and put them in a room in case we need them in the future.....just a thought !


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I really feel that's its all BS. I think the gubment iz taking all the ammo so we cant have it. Until the gubment installs a heavy tax and background check on all ammo sales, we are going to get a little at a time to pacify us. Once the new laws and taxes are installed, we will have no problem finding what ever we want. We will pay through the nose for the ammo, be charged for a back ground check and I wouldn't be surprised if a cap was put on how much ammo we can buy at one time. They cant take away our 2nd but they can regulate ammo.....FBS!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Been checking the large supply houses regularly and just found a brick of Federal target .22 rimfire ammo at MidwayUSA for $38. The shipping made the deal a bit sour, though. Nothing else was in stock except .22 birdshot and some RWS at $188/brick.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

The .22lr ammo shortage is what really gets me. I have a couple of picky .22s and need at least 1250fps so they cycle the action. Cant find it and if and when I do, its an outrageous price. I got lucky and bought some CCI Mini Mags from a member on another forum but have used most of it cuz I thought the shortage would be over soon......nope. A while back there was a poll on this forum asking what would you use for a survival weapon if a SHTF situation came along and .22 was at the top of the list if I recall correctly. Hmmm.......kinda makes you think.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed NFF. I like burning up the cheap stuff when just plinking but there seems to be no such thing as cheap stuff anymore. These prolonged shortages are sure to change our habits and will be a reminder never to assume anything will be there when we want it. Just means more stocking up when we get a chance - just like everyone else that continues to do the same at any opportunity.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

After awhile it will show up back on the shelves more than ever but by then there will probably be some sort of outrageous tax on it.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Visited an old college friend in upstate Pa last weekend. Packed the boys, bows, rifles and fishing rods. Had a great time catching up, 4 wheeling and reviewing his deer stands. Brought up 400 rds of .22LR for the boys. They only shot about 150, so I gave the remaining 5 boxes to my buddy. ...You would have thought I handed him my Remington Model 7. I do think it will come back on the shelves eventually.

As far as hoarders go, keep in mind there is hardly any commodity that has any more than a month and a half manufacturer-distributor-seller stock. This country functions on just-in-time manufacture/delivery/sales. Why is it more noble to shoot all the ammo you have as soon as you get it? Granted, I feel I would have been a weasel if I offered those boxes to my buddy for $4.00 a box. Now that we see how ammo can go dry, I do hope we plan for our shooting sports future.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I was the new Academy Sports in Overland Park, Kansas last week and they had shelves full of ammo. The 22LR and 9mm ammo were limited to 2 boxes and we sold out within 2 days. They still had plenty of shotgun and rifle ammo and the prices aren't too bad but they sure don't have any "cheap" plinking ammo that stays around for long.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

I've watched this topic with some interest and know a little something based on my background...

Contrary to popular opinion, the Federal Government is not buying up the ammo to get at gun owners. For 10 years, I worked at the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center teaching firearms to the agents from the 87 odd agencies that train there, not including the FBI, DEA, Postal Inspectors, Air Marshals and a few others who do not train there. They put out bids for various types of ammo for a 5 year time period and it is filled up to that limit as needed/available. They have ammo shortages too, at least by caliber. At one time .223 and 9mm were hard to come by. Also, they shoot mostly lead free frangible ammo to ease the disposal problems the EPA specifies for disposal of lead and lead waste. Imagine the problems dealing with the lead based bullets we like. The EPA even classifies patches used to clean lead from firearms as lead waste, disposed of in sealed drums as HAZMAT. One patch found in a dumpster can result in a $2500.00 fine. (I don't know how one agency can fine another agency when they're spending tax dollars).

Why are there that many agencies...don't know. I know the Inspector General Act was responsible for most of it...You know, fraud, waste and abuse. Every agency has an IG, some of them are armed, and they train at FLETC. In the time I was there, I never saw .22lr issued to anyone but the pistol team members. The problem is not there. The U.S. military buys a pot full of ammo, and is rebuilding stores that 10 years of war brought down to much lower than normal levels.

We have three groups to thank for our present situation. (1) Hoarders just want to make $$ speculating on just about anything. Creating a shortage is good fro them. (2) The prepers who see an all out war on the horizon with the fall of civilization as we know it. Look to Canada if you want to see supply. They have virtually everything we're looking for on the shelf, at pre 12/12 prices. No shortages there, but also no re-export to the U.S. I'm not saying Canada politics on guns is better, just no shortages of ammo from the same sources and manufacturers we use. (3) The third group is the new shooters, who know virtually nothing about guns, but want one for self defense, because justice is no longer swift or sure. They have a need for ammo and the prepers have them convinced you can't have too much. WE need to educate these folks. I think eventually calmer heads will prevail, and I hope the hoarders and prepers choke on the ammo they've got when the bottom falls out of the market.

My advice, buy what you need and what you can reasonably shoot. This too shall pass....

My .02...YMMV

Tracker401


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You've got it straight, Tracker.

If anyone wants to get to the truth, it's the NRA. Look for a detailed report titled, "Dear NRA, Where's the Ammo?" in the September issue of American Hunter written by Assistant Editor, Jon Draper. (I expect the same piece in the Rifleman.) Government purchases are detailed for the conspiracy creators. Just look at the list of agencies and how much they get. It's all there to view. Yeah, it's a lot but we have a big government to support - and, it's getting bigger all the time.

Then there's consumer demand - like never before. All explained. And, finally, economic truths about commodities. And, yes hoarders and opportunists are part of the demand and current price gouging.

Understand, that had the wise among us paid attention to the warnings from the insiders a year before the shortages, we could have taken action, if we felt the need. I realize it's too late now but the predictions from Brownell's, for example, were spot on. I guess it's all about who you choose to trust.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great input Tracker401 and Glen...................


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll throw my .02 in on this one. When I was looking for a new pistol in January I went to my LGS and there were tons of people buying up all the pistols. A large majority were women and they all pretty much asked for 9mm. I have a few friends that work there and they were telling me at times they were working 2 and 3 hours past closing time to fill out paperwork and background checks. So imagine if every gun shop in the U.S. was dealing with the same issue it created one of the worst shortages we've ever seen in just a few short weeks. Same with the AR's and the .22lr version of them. Things are slowly coming back here and just yesterday at Dunhams I saw quite a bit of 9mm and .40 ammo. Still no .22lr but I used to buy in bulk whenever it was on sale. I have several thousand rounds of plinking ammo. Lately I've taken up shooting 7.62x39 as it's widely available and a blast to shoot. Any shortages we're seeing now are just dirtbags buying up all they can and reselling it for way more. Kat and I were at Wallyworld the other day and she asked why all these old guys were all standing around in the sporting goods section. I told they were waiting to see if they were putting out ammo and they'd buy it all up. That's our worst enemy right there. The resellers.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

So Tracker409 thinks preppers are one of the problems with the ammo shortage. "And thinks they should choke on the ammo they got" Hey Chris Miller, your a prepper what do you think? I think there is to many LE agencies hoarding and shooting up all the ammo! That's what I think! (Tracker) you must work for the ñ$a with a name like that...LMFAO... and you agree with him Glen? "The pot calling the kettle black" lol.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

As far as conspiracies go, yes...there are tons of them. Keep in mind they compete with each other (It's called partisan grid-lock.) There's enough plain talk even from our govt, that you don't have to dig too deep to know there are those who want to ban and outlaw everything, except taxes and govt assistance. Anyway, I apologize if that was too political.

There maybe a plus side to the current shortages. With the record gun/ammo sales and new shooters entering shooting sports, it's more popular support for the 2nd amend in the long run. We all want to bring new hunters into the sport, but we're likely to complain if they are not a close friend or family member and want to hunt own our ground. A friend of mine recently started teaching a civilian handgun course. Their classes fill up almost immediately.

We too complain when we can't find what we want on the shelves, but a little on everyone's for now is better than much on a few. As for me, I am a hoarder by nature (AKA Pack-Rat). I probably have 3-4 dozen arrows for each one of my bows... Friends come into my "deer room" and say, "What's up with all the arrows?" I say, "Each bow likes a different arrow and I don't like to run low." ...Same with guns and ammo.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think preppers are a problem, Eric - just another group of Americans that have their reasons for reacting the way they do. In a sense, I've been a prepper (by other names) all my life, and like Natty says above, keeping well stocked has always made sense for myriad reasons.

The obvious irony in Obama's anti-gun politics is that he's getting the opposite of what he wants: a well-armed populace.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> I don't think preppers are a problem, Eric - just another group of Americans that have their reasons for reacting the way they do. In a sense, I've been a prepper (by other names) all my life, and like Natty says above, keeping well stocked has always made sense for myriad reasons. The obvious irony in Obama's anti-gun politics is that he's getting the opposite of what he wants: a well-armed populace.


 Glen, I wasn't sure it was you posting..lol. now I do.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric, I actually believe there are far too many agencies, but it is what it is. Have you read the NRA piece?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to chime in late here, I was out buying more powder and primers. I don't consider myself to be a hoarder, I consider myself smart enough to have planned ahead. I've resold a few things to friends for cost. Other than that I'll hang onto things as I never know what I'll be loading for next week.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm with you, YD. Can anyone really have enough? Especially now? Call it what you want.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive been stokcing up for awhile now,like all this year

im not a hoarder or a prepper or anything of the like

but i like to shoot and so does the wife

we have a a hard time finding our prefered ammo, 9mm, .45 acp, .223/5.56,22 lr

so when i see it on the shelf i buy a box or three

just to have so when we want to shoot we can

right now i only have about 1500 rds .223,800 rds .45 acp,800 rds 9mm,and about 500 rds 22lr

for us this is just a great weekend at the range,so this is why we buy what we can when we can

although i will admit i am keeping some on hand "just incase",like my 1000 rds of steel core .223 ammo

never know when that will come in handy


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Not_Fur_Friendly said:


> I really feel that's its all BS. I think the gubment iz taking all the ammo so we cant have it. Until the gubment installs a heavy tax and background check on all ammo sales, we are going to get a little at a time to pacify us. Once the new laws and taxes are installed, we will have no problem finding what ever we want. We will pay through the nose for the ammo, be charged for a back ground check and I wouldn't be surprised if a cap was put on how much ammo we can buy at one time. They cant take away our 2nd but they can regulate ammo.....FBS!


Here comes the tax attack.

HOUSE

Dem bill would trigger huge new taxes on guns, ammo

By Perry Chiaramonte

Published August 26, 2013FoxNews.com

Facebook10176 Twitter921 LinkedIn1



Rep. Bill Pascrell (D-N.J.), seen here with Department of Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano during a press conference in Aug. 2011, has recently sponsored a bill that would quadruple the tax on ammunition if it is passed.

ADVERTISEMENT

A pair of Democratic lawmakers are proposing steep new taxes on handguns and ammunition, and tying the revenues to programs aimed at preventing gun violence.

Called the "Gun Violence Prevention and Safe Communities Act," the bill sponsored by William Pascrell, D-N.J., and Danny Davis, D-Ill., would nearly double the current 11 percent tax on handguns, while raising the levy on bullets and cartridges from 11 percent to 50 percent.

"This bill represents a major investment in the protection of our children and our communities, and reflects the long-term societal costs of gun and ammunition purchases in our country," Pascrell said.

The lawmakers say the bill would generate $600 million per year, which would be used to fund law-enforcement and gun violence prevention.

Critics predicted defeat for the measure.

"What the anti-gun interests can't ban, they want to tax it out of existence," Alan Gottlieb, chairman for the Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms, told FoxNews.com. "It's nothing more than confiscatory taxation.

"I doubt this bill will pass, but we will lobby against it if need be," he added. "This is simply another shot against gun owners in this country."

The bill would exempt all federal, state and local agencies, including police departments, from paying the tax.

The bill would also increase the transfer tax on all weapons (except antique guns) covered under the National Firearms Act (which excludes most common guns) from $200 to $500 and index to inflation and increase the transfer tax for any other weapon from $5 to $100.

The amendment will be voted upon when the House returns for the new session in the fall.

Davis, who represents a portion of Chicago which has been ravaged by gun violence in recent years, said money raised from the new taxes will go to good use.

"This legislation is a pro-active approach to reducing gun violence by using proven preventive programs which have been starved for funds until now," Davis said. "As part of a comprehensive, multidimensional strategy to reduce gun violence, this legislation closes major loopholes in tax law and lays out an equitable, long term, sustainable strategy to provide the requisite resources."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/08/26/house-dems-seek-to-tax-gun-owners-with-new-bill/?test=latestnews#ixzz2dBV1xX52


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

RUAG Ammotec Stepping Up Production

RUAG Ammotec, Europe's leading producer of ammunition, is significantly extending its production capacities and investing in new systems. This step has become necessary because of the high level of capacity utilisation in Germany, Switzerland, Sweden, Hungary and the USA.

RUAG Ammotec was quick to recognize the signs and create additional production capacities. On the one hand, this increase in capacity is being achieved by taking on more staff and by intensifying shift operation, and on the other hand a major investment programme in the upper double-digit million range is to be implemented in the coming three years. It is the biggest project of its kind in the history of RUAG Ammotec.

"Expanding our production network across all our locations will ideally increase our current capacities. This is the only way for us to be able to meet the high international demand even better in future and reinforce our market position," states Cyril Kubelka, who has been the CEO of RUAG Ammotec and member of the Executive Board of RUAG for many years.

At the same time, the way in which capacities are being extended at RUAG Ammotec is also contributing considerably towards increasing the company's economic efficiency, which, in view of strong global competition, is of great significance.

If you are wondering what types of ammo is under the RUAG moniker, look here.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

My solution is this: All major ammo retailers( gander mountain for example) puts the ammo they recieve out sporadically. Say every day they put so many boxes out. Then the next day put the same number out they did the first day but at different times. This in my mind would help stop the crazy's that go and buy ammo just to buy it. A guy today was talking to his buddy about having some 7,500 rounds and he is buying more. Come on buddy! There is no way you need that much. Shoot that up and then come buy more. IMO it's the crazy guys that wait in line and buy crazy amounts of it. Lucky for me though, we were able to score 500 rounds and that will keep us busy for awhile.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I reload......Supplies are so-so.....But then again, I shoot a lot. You have to find components where you can. It's kind of like hunting. The old reliable are having to come into play.


Nearly a year has past and it is still tough finding components. The "old reliables" that I spoke of above, have long since faltered and the shelves are barren, and collecting dust. The line at the local B5 is long on Tuesday mornings for the latest overnight stocking of 22LR. Damn shame I didn't stock up to the ceiling with reloading essentials. But, then I would be hoarding, huh.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

personally i think everyone should have on hand 10000 rounds of ammo for every weapon they own

so if you own to .45's that would mean you should have 20000 rds of ammo for your guns

this is the amount that one will need if and when we have a SHTF situation

i for one believe that we will have one of these situations in my lifetime

so i plan on being prepared to protect myself and my family and what is ours

dont get me wrong

im not a nutcake or a a prepper or a hoarder

i dont stockpile food and water or the like

but i will stock up on ammo

i can hunt and forage for wild things to eat

i know how to make bows and arrows and fire from sticks etc

i know alot of what is safe to eat in the wild

but i cant make my own gunpowder so i stock up on ammo


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

*powdervalleyinc.com * has CCI #41 small rifle primers in stock. They also have quite a few various powders available as well. Just FYI

MY bad try this one

http://www.powdervalleyinc.com/


----------



## trailblazin02 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ive picked 300 rounds of 9mm. It goes fast here when it comes in. But there so much .40 45 223 around now a days around here. I just ordered a savage 22-250 an luckily farm and fleet had plenty of winchester 45gr on the shelf

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've ordered from Powder Valley several times and always had good service. I also order lead bullets from Missouri Bullet Company. www.MissouriBullet.com


----------

